# Hitting Assateague this weekend



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I plan to hit the beach this weekend and try my luck on the stripers. Anybody else game?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'll be out there next weekend. No way I'm going near the beach on Memorial Weekend. 

Let us know how you make out.  
.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I will be out all weekend. I plan on being at the beach really early to beat the tourons.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> I'll be out there next weekend. No way I'm going near the beach on Memorial Weekend.
> 
> Let us know how you make out.
> .


X2 - got the same plan myself - hate crowds! (although i'd brave them as I need to fish REALLY bad!)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I might walk over Sunday evening or Monday morning


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*would like to go*

But I have to agree.... The crowds can ruin it for me, I may stay local for a yak ride and do some grillin. Next week may be better if I dont work.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Off to the Pocono's*

Leaving tonight. Bass, pike, musky, and pickeral. Got to test out some new intermediate/sinking fly lines on deep water trout in the reservoir too...

Enjoy the surf.

Sandcrab


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Have a great time Matt! Get out early to avoid the traffic and tourons....I've got soccer and softball tournaments this weekend.  

Monday I may slip in a little smallie fishin' on the upper Potomac...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Matt,
I was thinking of hitting the road around midnight, fishing the bridge until Bev opens at 6, and then fishing AI until it is overrun by tourons. Will the roads be clear enough at midnight? Anyway to call Bev to get bait earlier?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a little crowd. If you guys aint fishing, then who's going to show them how to catch a fish?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Nothing wrong with a little crowd. If you guys aint fishing, then who's going to show them how to catch a fish?


I hear ya!  I'll take my fresh water rods and a canoe and do a float trip with LittleFish and his sister...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If I go, I'll probably slip out late tonight. Just talked to Shaggy and he said 50 is already a parking lot.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.chart.state.md.us/default.asp

for all your travelling info


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Seems like the best thing to do this weekend is work. No pesky customers to bug 'ya, they're all vationing. Best of luck.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I just called the ranger station and they are still letting people on the beach and they dont think they will have problems till 6 or 7am. Traffic looks ok on the "chart" website.

:fishing:


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey me not out been waiting for positives, those that can get on, have a shot, talked to brother Gary hit limit, and released 3 other keepers. Me, wont be able to get out until my birthday bash, June 7, 8 ? ?, (becoming a yearly thing with Bro)who knows. Cyng, pm me we gots to meet up. At least be a Thursday Friday Saturday deal, maybe Sunday.

Look for da Jeep.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

getting ready to head over there now...come on Mike, give us a ride to the ORV section...please!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Gool luck out there! :fishing:


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Got to Harbor B&T at 130am and Bev opened up and hooked the wife and me up with some bait. Got to the air down station at 2am and saw 2 Rangers parked there. Thay said I was number 135 on the beach.

We fished til about 5pm and all we cught were Skate and Doggies. The water was very dirty so that may of had something to do with it. After we left the beach we got something to eat then headed to the inlet give it a try....just more skate.

It was an awesome day to be on the beach even though we didnt catch anything.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We have had westerly winds the past few days so I am not shocked that the water is murky. Oh well I can't pick and choose when I will fish so I just have to fish when I can. I'll be out there somewhere tonight.

Shag ... I'll be stuck on the west side of the bay next week and then the week after we are going to a birthday party on Saturday in Preston. I'll still try and make it out sometime that weekend. Happy early brithday to ya!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

We'll, I just got back. I got to AI on Sunday 6:00am, there were a small handfull of people fishing, I tried looking for familiar faces, didn't see any. Surprisingly, I expected plenty of 1& bait touron fishermen, but saw none.

We caught basically same as Axon. I did see one guy landed 2 blues (around 13'') on his hi/low rig.

Also, there were plenty of spaces on the beach. So, I'm just curious, who else made it out?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD and I made it out, about a hundred yards south of the south parking lot. Our catch was much like Axon's, except Husky picked up a 12" long blue, and I hooked a shorty striper in the wash, and a small blacktip shark out far. Other than that, it was skates and doggies. 

Now the "scenery" walking around...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Now the "scenery" walking around...


Nice to be single, huh??

Hey CT, I did catch a shark about 18'', but not a doggie. The head is flatter and darker in color. The teeth is quite sharp but not huge. I wish I took a picture of it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The shark I caught was around 20"-22", and pretty darn strong compared to similar (and larger) dogfish. I'm only guessing that it was a blacktip as its nose was rounded, but the body was not thick enough to be a bull. It had lots of teeth and actually pulled drag for a bit! I can see why people like to go to AI to hook some sharks. 

Anyone know when would be the best time to go to AI to catch sharks from the beach, without a kayak?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

It could have been a small sandbar shark. I have heard of a couple of reports of them being caught.


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

I went to AI on Saturday morning. I sat in line with the wife and 2YO daughter for 5+ hours before finally getting on.

It was my first time surf fishing. Does that make me a touron (not sure what that is)? I didn't catch anything... I was mostly practicing my non-existant cast.

The guy next to me caught a couple of small weak fish and a skate.

Great weather!

-Rip


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

vripley said:


> I went to AI on Saturday morning. I sat in line with the wife and 2YO daughter for 5+ hours before finally getting on.
> 
> It was my first time surf fishing. Does that make me a touron (not sure what that is)? I didn't catch anything... I was mostly practicing my non-existant cast.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! 5 hrs? Sorry to hear that.

Touron - Tourist Moron. (No, you're not a touron, by my definition, just a beginner surf fisherman. Not a bad thing!!)

We basically caught the same as your neighbor, minus the weakfish. You sure it was a weakfish?


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

Heh. That's what he said it was. I dunno. It was a fish. Only about 7 or 8 inches long (two of them actually). It didn't look weak to me...

q-:

It was a white to silvery color and had bug eyes, scales and fins.

LOL

I told you I am new to this... 




TunaFish said:


> Wow!!! 5 hrs? Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Touron - Tourist Moron. (No, you're not a touron, by my definition, just a beginner surf fisherman. Not a bad thing!!)
> 
> We basically caught the same as your neighbor, minus the weakfish. You sure it was a weakfish?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

vripley said:


> Heh. That's what he said it was. I dunno. It was a fish. Only about 7 or 8 inches long (two of them actually). It didn't look weak to me...
> 
> q-:
> 
> ...


Vripley ... AI is like a heart breakin' woman. She lures you out onto the sand with promises and beautiful weather. Once you get the itch she throws nasty weather at you then she'll tease you with skates and sharks. Then when you are just about to give up on her she lets you have a real nice fish. So you are as happy as can be and then you figure "hey I can tame this lady" .... No no no ... you will have to pay your dues again and again. At least this has been my 'ORV challenged' saga.

Welcome aboard. I went out for 5.5 hours on Sunday and did not even get a hit ... and I do know a little somethin' (jest a wee bit) about tossing bunker heads


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

vripley said:


> Heh. That's what he said it was. I dunno. It was a fish. Only about 7 or 8 inches long (two of them actually). It didn't look weak to me...
> 
> q-:
> 
> ...


No problem. I think I know what it is. It's a sand perch. I caught one of those suckers.


----------



## vripley (May 25, 2007)

Cyg,

You forgot to mention the HUGE horse flies and those nasty little triangle winged buggers!

Wow! Another Rush fan!!! So, there are two of us! I love Hemispheres... Well, I love and own, all of their albums. Are you going to Nissan to see them?

-Rip




cygnus-x1 said:


> Vripley ... AI is like a heart breakin' woman. She lures you out onto the sand with promises and beautiful weather. Once you get the itch she throws nasty weather at you then she'll tease you with skates and sharks. Then when you are just about to give up on her she lets you have a real nice fish. So you are as happy as can be and then you figure "hey I can tame this lady" .... No no no ... you will have to pay your dues again and again. At least this has been my 'ORV challenged' saga.
> 
> Welcome aboard. I went out for 5.5 hours on Sunday and did not even get a hit ... and I do know a little somethin' (jest a wee bit) about tossing bunker heads


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

vripley said:


> Cyg,
> 
> You forgot to mention the HUGE horse flies and those nasty little triangle winged buggers!
> 
> ...


Actually there are many Rush fans on board so please feel at home. 

I doubt I will make it out to Nissan this year. I haven't even heard the new CD yet ( I believe it came out this month).

Yeah those flies and bugs can be real nasty. I always travel with a full skeeter suit whenever I go just in case winds die down at dusk


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

When do the bugs start to get real bad? Mid June?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Espresso said:


> When do the bugs start to get real bad? Mid June?


Now. Watch out for lite westerly winds ... they are the worst. If you get a good onshore breeze 10knots plus you will be in good shape. The skeeters are bad at dawn/dusk the green heads are mostly daytime and the biting blood sucking flies are usually a daytime thing as well.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Cyg, where did you pick up your anti-bug suit?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Cyg, where did you pick up your anti-bug suit?


I ordered it from some Outdoor Outfitters company in Alaska. Each piece (pants and hooded jacket) was about $20. I'll see if I can find the name again. I bought them 6 years ago mainly for yard work. If it is a wet spring/summer our area can be overrun by them pesky buggers. Not as bad as Deal Island     but enough to make ya wanna tap dance while watering the garden


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Now. Watch out for lite westerly winds ... they are the worst. If you get a good onshore breeze 10knots plus you will be in good shape. The skeeters are bad at dawn/dusk the green heads are mostly daytime and the biting blood sucking flies are usually a daytime thing as well.


Thanks for the bug report. Might have to rethink heading to AI over father's day weekend. OC inlet and the bulkheads are looking better and better. Anyone know which stretch of OC surf is fishable w/o beach goers?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would simply prepare to fish anywhere and everywhere. When the time comes you look at the winds and weather. If they are favorable for an AI trip then do that if not then look at the other options. The inlet and bulkheads are always an option.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Espresso said:


> Thanks for the bug report. Might have to rethink heading to AI over father's day weekend. OC inlet and the bulkheads are looking better and better. Anyone know which stretch of OC surf is fishable w/o beach goers?


from the ocean city code

http://www.town.ocean-city.md.us/clerk/code/index.html

Sec. 106-131. Public beach restrictions.

It shall be unlawful for anyone to surf fish, surf cast or practice surf fishing or surf casting on the public beaches within the corporate limits of Ocean City between Friday of Memorial Day weekend to September 30 of each and every year, both days inclusive, between the hours of 10:00 a.m. to 5:30 p.m., prevailing time, except by permission from the Mayor and Council, within 50 yards of swimmers or persons in bathing attire lying, sitting, walking, surfing or standing on any part of said public beaches or areas adjacent thereto within the corporate limits of Ocean City.


----------

